# برنامج للتدرب على استخدام اجهزة التنفس الصناعى



## almhde (28 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا البرنامج محاكة لثلاثة انواع من اجهزة التنفس الصناعى 
من شركة DRAGER 
نرجو ان تعم الفائدة 
http://www.4shared.com/folder/soHx9o2T/simulater_ventoliter.html


----------



## waleedthehero (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng / Mostafa (8 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا 
بس دا لازم استميلاتور


----------



## المميز07 (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووور .. أخوووي
و يعطيك العافية ،،،


----------



## مقشش (4 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراااااااا


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------

